# Strongest weed you've smoked???



## Uk1 (Jul 16, 2007)

Just say the strongest you ever smoked :angrywife::hairpull::hitchair::banana::yay::huh::headbang2::dancing::clap:.....


----------



## KBA in CT (Jul 16, 2007)

I'd say straight up purple haze. That stuff is potent, and made me cough so freaking much man.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 16, 2007)

White Rhino. Knocked me on my fanny. Me and two friends got lost riding around smoking a blunt.


----------



## BSki8950 (Jul 16, 2007)

AK-48 from Nirvana ..... Unreal


----------



## whereismymind69 (Jul 16, 2007)

years ago... outstanding, i think it was called orange bud...


----------



## MJ20 (Jul 16, 2007)

Northern Lights


----------



## the_riz (Jul 16, 2007)

whereismymind69 said:
			
		

> years ago... outstanding, i think it was called orange bud...



*heheh yeah orange bud is a very nice smoke  cant wait for my harvest (wednesday)

Mine would have to be a supposed g13 x ak cross a friend of mine grew, and if it wasnt really that cross... then it was whatever that mj was, because it was damn good *


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 16, 2007)

the most potent weed i've ever smoked would have to be from a fello grower i knew in Maine. He had some cross that he had been growing for years just crossing with other things. It was really great. It was a really hyper high and a couch lock. But there are a lot of great weed i've had 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 16, 2007)

Some sweet stuff a friend had was loaded into a one hitter, (a ceramic cig), I took the hit and all I remember was my friend calling my name, and laughing at me. I asked how long was I holding the hitter and he said about 15 min. After that I was just couched. I remember he said it was Kona x choc tai. I would sell body parts to have that again.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 16, 2007)

Body parts? what arent you telling us KK?! haha! You have people stuffed in your basement? i'm kidding man. Sounds like some good stuff 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 16, 2007)

Back about 1971 or so, I was in a small town in Nevada. A bunch of us went to Reno and got a single bed room to smoke in. That was back when no one cared if you smoked in a room.

This one guy said "You guys aren't going to believe this stuff" and he got out a paper and the dude just licked it.

Then he laid it out and sprinkled a tiny covering of green shake on it and spiraled it up like a jelly roll.

While I was watching this, I was thinking "This is one cheap dude. Look at that nonsense he's making us smoke!"

Well, I got two small tokes from it, as did the other 8 full grown men.

I thought, "Well, that's enough of this baloney, I'm outta here"

I swear, I told my legs we were leaving....

They weren't listening. I literally could not move my legs. It scared the hell outta me. Heart started pounding, I freaked.

No one in the place noticed cause they were all wasted too.

It was the one and only time I ever smoked any Maui.

The Aurora Indica I have now is the second strongest and it isn't half of what that Maui was.

I will NEVER forget that day!


----------



## the_riz (Jul 16, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Back about 1971 or so, I was in a small town in Nevada. A bunch of us went to Reno and got a single bed room to smoke in. That was back when no one cared if you smoked in a room.
> 
> This one guy said "You guys aren't going to believe this stuff" and he got out a paper and the dude just licked it.
> 
> ...



*Aweosme stoney.. I love memories like that  *


----------



## Capone (Jul 16, 2007)

We call it Grand Daddy Purps out here in Nor Cal..Half a bulnt Fire's me up..i wish i could find some


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 17, 2007)

Tha Purps and i think it's a sensi strain.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 17, 2007)

Maui..

Is that a strain of MJ??  
And can that seed still be found??

mental note**  Maui on the to do list


----------



## Old Toby (Jul 17, 2007)

When I was in amsterdam 3 years ago I smoked sweet alaskan and it was strong SSSSSHHHHHIIIIITTTTT!, I tried searching for the seeds which were from apothecary seeds but theres nothing about it on the net at all.
Anybody smoke it before or even heard of sweet alaskan or apothecary seeds?


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 17, 2007)

I must say that I am surprised, and happy to find so many that remember the OL'Days when something exotic came around. Makes me wonder where I was at though cause hybridizing, and cloning, and grafting are what trip my trigger. Now if one could only graft mj.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## wikkedsun (Jul 17, 2007)

i smoked some of dj shorts grapekrush it wasnt the most potent ive smoked but it was damn tasty and looked great. I also smoked some hash coated diamond that looked like garbage smelled like chemical tasted great and the high was impressive i remember spending 85 on an 8th bc it was featured in high times and the store owner assured me of its quality. after smoking some and going to my car i was disapointed then like 5-10 minutes later i realized why they called it hash coated diamond!! WA WA WEE WA WA if u guys have a chance to try it go for it the looks and smell dont do it justice


----------



## kriz1199 (Jul 18, 2007)

ugghhh between purp. haze ,widow and KB .... all of them messed me up pretty bad ... but the KB i had it was to much ... i mean i smoked like at 5 PM and still felt it when i woke up the nxt morning .. i swear...lolol...couldnt feel my face friggin cracking up ... for stupid stuff ,.. and the rest dont remember ..lol....

but yeah deff. KB dont know whats the original name ... KC braind or Kbomb dont know


----------



## bono (Jul 19, 2007)

Something called God's...plan?!? It was from one of the cali clubs... knocked my socks off!


----------



## Draston (Jul 19, 2007)

I haven't been smoking until lately heavily. Last weekend I went to a bar and a guy noticed we were a "bit" different acting that everyone else and approached us and asked if we wanted to buy some weed for 40 an 1/8th and said it was home grown here in city. He gave us a free nug and said he comes to the bar often if we wanted more and it was enough to fill 2 bong bowls.

2 bowls and we were DEEP DEEP STONED for the next 4 and a half hours....

Great night .


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 19, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> Maui..
> 
> Is that a strain of MJ??
> And can that seed still be found??
> ...


 
I saw some on one of the seed sites about a year ago. I have no idea if it's actually the same strain from that many years ago or if someone just named another strain the same thing.

After almost 40 years, I doubt that it's the same exact strain, but who knows?


----------



## mislilmisca (Jul 19, 2007)

I had some stuff the other day called "White Widow" it was magnificent. :ignore::yeahthat:


----------



## sman (Jul 19, 2007)

Matanuska thunder Duck


----------



## rasta (Jul 19, 2007)

on vacation in mexico about fifteen years ago me and the lady rasta had the pleasure of smoking this stuff called punta rohas(points of red,i think)after one joint we honestly could not move for about an hour ,,,at least i think it was an hour ,,,,never saw or heard of punta rohas again ,,,,p,l,r


----------



## killersmoke (Jul 19, 2007)

g-13....i live in cleveland so i get it straight from the best and most expierenced growers around the city.

this weed is inlike anything u have ever smoked
i only pack 1 bowl a day and hit it 1 time every 5 hours or so cuz i get soooo baked its not funny
very expensive though...1 ounce-400$


----------



## 4everGreen73 (Jul 21, 2007)

Northern Lights 

But I smoked something back when I was in high school ('89) that had a very piney smell and taste (i think) we called it Christmas Tree.


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 22, 2007)

whitewidow is good , got me blasted on to the moon too lol


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Jul 22, 2007)

I've been smoking my first batch of home grown white widow and its the best stuff I've ever smoked. 

I have had some 'trippy' pot in the past that made me hallucinate, but I'm pretty sure it was laced with _something_. Thats why I decided to grow my own....


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 22, 2007)

yup you can get all kinds of messed up stuff from dealers. And christmas bud? i've heard of some around here about 5 years ago. It tasted kind of cedarish but was kinda sweet. It was a nice high, definately not my most potent i've smoked but i wouldn't mind having it again.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 22, 2007)

cedarish? lol is that a word, 

that stuff you think was laced prolly isnt cuz thats why i think ww is good


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 22, 2007)

has anyone heard of g1-0-9  i wanna see if thats real


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 22, 2007)

Uk1 said:
			
		

> cedarish? lol is that a word


 
Yeah, it's right between "Cedarheadache" and "Cedarjack Cheese"

You just gotta get out more man!


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 22, 2007)

wat does it mean


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 22, 2007)

Back in 1980 i got  2 oz of pure columbian gold bud the real stuff. All the rest of the time it was called gold but it was just some mexican seed dope. Any way me my unckle and my cuz smoked one small joint. We were fishing and i was so high that i looked up an there was one of those large swarms of those tiny knats and they were buzzing all around my face and im swatting them with my hand. Then i realize there is nothing there i was halucinating. On the same weed a few days later at night i saw this cartoon  really collerful rocket flying along beside my car window.  It must have been going really slow because i was only doing like 5 miles an hour. I only payed 70 dollars for both oz`s 35 each.  That was the best week i smoked. The best buzz was the first one Slim  Also bow wow was good just  really harsh. Labadoor is my favorite.


----------



## TiTZ420 (Jul 24, 2007)

i would have to say: Viper, Super Silver Haze, Or This vomit-like substance My Neighbor Grows He Calls It Hoot.


----------



## UkDealer (Jul 29, 2007)

Cola cola buds couple of tokes and Booom it hits ya get this one of m8s had a spliff off it and then ran home randomly i had tht feeling that i was in a film so ye cola cola bud


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 29, 2007)

So smooth. It had the taste of oranges and I did not get stoned off it, I actually got high (for the first time). I will never forget the details to that day


----------



## UkDealer (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeee i know what you mean about getting high and not just stonned ye its nice gettin stoned at times but its annoying when u got a batch off bud tht just mongs you out cause by the second spliff you can't be arsed rolling another 1 =)


----------



## Mr. Break Down Himself (Jul 29, 2007)

Tha Silver haze, Kush,Choc tai, An maui, An something called Kb Can't choose between them. I only had one blunt of kb one of my cool *** aunties gave it to me it did me bad. kush an purp been floating around my hood 4 bout 6 weeks constantly now. An I love it. Oh yea I smoked this stuff called house arrest me my brother an my cuz each bout a half a quarter An smoked a blunt to tha head an We sat in my room it seemed like 4eva. that stuff really had us on house arrest. An anybody Smoked some red-haired cest or something like that, I smoked that an it left my eyes red for 2 days So I don't know which is tha best.


----------



## jb247 (Jul 30, 2007)

I really liked Blueberry, but haven't had enough of it to really make a judgement...right now I'm smokin' Goo (probably Afghooee) that knocks me on me arse...and the Butterscotch Hawaiian x G13 that I just grew out is pretty tasty and an excellent buzz...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## youngbud (Nov 17, 2007)

Me and my bud got some shoreline the other day.  We smoked one bowl between us, two good hits each, at 5:30 then went up to this local music shop.  I sat down with a guitar and this little amp that plays these wicked blues midis for you to solo over and the next time I looked at the time it was 8:00 and I was still high as a kite.  It just kept waving from being high to being really high.


----------



## rhenderson (Nov 17, 2007)

straight G-13. Cost a fortune for a clone but during and after smoking a joint I drove around a rotary for a good 40 minutes just in circles going round and round


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 17, 2007)

* Train Wreck   for suuuure*


----------



## SwisherSweets (Nov 17, 2007)

northernberry


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Nov 18, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> White Rhino. Knocked me on my fanny. Me and two friends got lost riding around smoking a blunt.



Haha. I started reading this thread and read my post from July and said...I said fanny??That must have really been some good stuff. Then I noticed it was edited by ma.


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 18, 2007)

seen as how where u live will greatly influence what the strongest grade u've smoked is,  i'd have to say bout 6-7 years ago got a 3 gram nug bout the half the length of a lighter and as thick as a nickle and a dime put together

known as Pinnconning Paralyzer neon green, with vivdly bright purple rolling up from the stem up the bud.  the best part is i got it for only $10 cuz i threw in on a sack with a couple people at lunch time when i was in school said he could get it for a good price, i originally told him he was full of shhit. but when he came back i soon found out he wasn't lying i actually got suspended that day for "smelling like marijuana" didn't have any left i smoked it all on lunch i was ranking bad and looked so blew it was quite noticable, i remember the school police officer saying "You stink like a dope factory" and i just laughed.

the good old days when i didn't have to work everyday and pay bills. lol


----------



## Pranic (Nov 18, 2007)

the **** muh boy grows.. knocks me off my ask... it's mostly pure northern lights but mixed with another strain.. but it's soo good...  that and killer bud


----------



## rasta (Nov 18, 2007)

hey stoney ,,,in the late 70's i ran across this stuff called Maui wowie(may be the same),,,the best weed i have ever smoked was this stuff called punta rohas (pionts of red)me and the lady rasta were in mexico on vacation,and oh my god ,,,p,l,r


----------



## lyfr (Nov 18, 2007)

i gotta go with the g-13. i got this stuff a week ago,packed a fat bonger around noon......at six oclock i finished that hit and didnt smoke till the next day. up until that i woulda went with bubba kush......
                        happy trails


----------



## octobong007 (Nov 18, 2007)

a sweet blend called carmaliscious!!!!  was the strongest, and sweetest...ironically, its also what i just harvested about 4 days ago, so i might be a little biased on that one...but a couple of my friends were drooling after a bowl...the ole "hook me up man" conversations have already started.


----------



## King Bud (Nov 18, 2007)

Northern Skunk.. grown by ME. It's amazing how potent this stuff is before being handled by the joe blows.


----------



## berserker (Nov 18, 2007)

I have to say that the strongest weed I ever smoked.Is the weed that I grow:aok: .Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## Uk1 (Dec 4, 2007)

Haha nice to see everyones stories , i like it


----------



## pyroguy (Dec 4, 2007)

kb is nice but i think i like the kush more it had me and a couple of good friends floatin for quite some time, im jealous though ive got to try more. i guess im a cheapo


----------



## Cannabisami (Dec 6, 2007)

Well most of the time when I pick up I really dont know what type of weed it is but my faviouts when I knew what it was was Blueberry, Bubblegum, and Madman. 
I dont know if madman is a real type, but thats what my dealer called it so thats what Im going to go by.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Dec 7, 2007)

About 25 years ago.I was working as laborer and this philipino guy they hired after I was there for a while asked me in broken english-"You Want Joint"?
I went over to his place and he says"You Got Cigarette?"
I give this dude a cigarette-he takes it-runs all the tobacco out-then carefully stuffs some bud in-then packs a small ammount of tobacco back in the end.
You could not tell the difference.
I took this "cigarette" home and opened it up and looked at it under a light-nothing but light brown bud and lots of red hairs.
Maybe points of red?
Another friend showed up and I rolled a real thin pinner-I remember 2 hits-High-5 hits gone.
Stuff burned so smooth-did'nt make me cough one bit-and very very white thick smoke-Nothing since has ever hit me like that.

Gb


----------



## SFC (Dec 8, 2007)

Chemdawgs original Diesel #1, But Strawberry cough, White widowxAk47, Blueberry, Ak47, and White widow have all been great.


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 8, 2007)

for me it had to be about 5 yrs ago me and my cousin were out and on the hunt when we ran into an old friend at a gas station and told hi we were out looking for some nugz he told us hed get us some stuff that would blow our minds. long story short he makes a call and we all go to his dudes house. His guy tells us that this stuff will put us out for good if we over do it. so were hot into wanting it. get a qt of G-13xAK for 80 bucks packed a small bowl of it and took off. the 3 of us were so freaking stoned we never realized that we had drove across 2 states on some mission trying to find where the Govt was growing the strain to begin with.:rofl: like 3 stoners were going to be able to convince them to sell us some more.


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 8, 2007)

armadgeddon swapped some bud with lad in my local hydro store for some of my pure power plant and went on a whitey from hell


never again

lol


pkj


----------



## jb247 (Dec 9, 2007)

ktownlegend sez: "known as Pinnconning Paralyzer"

I remember this stuff from around the Pinny (Bay City) area...I had some about 10 yrs ago and you are right, it was magnificent...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 9, 2007)

i bought a quarter of white rhino for 150 one time it lasted me 2 weeks and i was hi the hole 2 weeks smokin 1 hits it was some good stuff i think the guy said it was grown in hydro 2 ,,but all i no is it was good and sticky id love to get some white rihno seeds ,,,its acualy the only  grade a buds i ever smoked the rest of the stuff ive smoked was all just regs ,,its been so long i almost forgot but now i can imagin the taste like it was yesterday


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Dec 11, 2007)

The best I smoked was some Home Grown done here at my house, It was a medical strain called Angel Dust.  2 hits I was done, bout a hr or so into it McDonalds was callin my name. **** gave munchies unlike any bud i have ever smoked. Lowrider is deff the 2nd strongest I have smoked


----------



## billy_fyshe (Dec 11, 2007)

stongest i ever smoked was resin/hash whatever its called, the brown block
back in the late eighties, was called sputnik and it really did space me out
i was trippin, vocal & visual hallucinations
before that, pot just made me laugh then sleepy
strongest since then was a few years ago
i think it was called 'black dominion' or somethin like that
to be honest tho, i prefer a couch lock than a trippy experience
things can get a little to weird out there


----------



## thestandard (Dec 11, 2007)

sour diesel probably the craziest stuff I've ever head. It had a real strong diesel smell with a sour hint. Very aptly named strain. Covered in crystals. My friend who got it came in my room and stuck a nug to my monitor and you wish you could scrape the hash it left on your fingers lol.

strongest dose of thc was hash + kif + weed in a blunt.:joint:


----------



## bud smoker84 (Dec 11, 2007)

id have to say orange kush or blueberry we're my two strongest.... i cant be sure that they really we're what people called them because they weren't home grown but either way a few hits of them and i was done for


----------

